# 10'' cube



## foxfish (25 Jun 2012)

A little cube with bonsai soil & 38w light


----------



## spyder (25 Jun 2012)

Awesome. Plant list? How long has it been running? Open or covered?


----------



## foxfish (25 Jun 2012)

Well there is Hydrocotyle, HC, Java moss & micro sword, the tank was planted 4.4.12.


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Jun 2012)

Looks awesome, nice work.


----------



## foxfish (26 Jun 2012)

All I did was put a bit of soil in the bottom & place a big light over the top.
The plants were just excess from my big tank!
It goes to show how fast & healthy plants grow & look with unlimited C02!


----------



## spyder (30 Jun 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> All I did was put a bit of soil in the bottom & place a big light over the top.
> The plants were just excess from my big tank!



Same here, mostly trimmings put to use. It sure is a cheap way to use a spare tank, even cheaper if it runs off natural light.

How many hours light are you giving it? I started at 10 but dropped it to about 7 for now. It does get a little late afternoon sun for an hour or so too.


----------



## foxfish (30 Jun 2012)

I started off with 122 but now using I6 hours of light, thats what the commercial growers use apparently!
If fact since my last pic things have grown considerably, when I fist planted, growth was very slow but, in the last two weeks it gone mad


----------

